# find and join a mutual aid group



## 4bird (Feb 4, 2022)

https://www.mutualaidhub.org/
might as well share this - here's a (obviously incomplete) interactive map of mutual aid groups and food networks in the U.S. , most of these have links to forms where u can receive or give help 

https://mutualaid.wiki/map
here's a global one as well

- bird


----------

